# Poop feet =(



## Swah (Dec 3, 2014)

So every night she goes on her wheel (last night was for about 2 hours it was insane lol ) but she always always always poops on her wheel and steps in it. Now i know this is normal but i was wondering if there is something i could do to get her to poop somewhere else so she doesnt keep stepping in it, or maybe some other solution? Cleaning her feet every single day is a hassle, one i'm willing to do obviously cuz i care about her but i was just curious if anyone else has figured out another way? sidenote: she absolutely HATES bath time and HATES getting her feet cleaned, she always struggles to get out of my hands.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

The simple answer is, well, no. Poop boots happen, every once in a great while a hedgie will be smart enough to stop running, hanging their butt over the side, go potty, then run again...but that is the exception, not the norm. 

To make foot baths easier, you can try putting down really wet paper towels in a tub and just let her walk on them. If you do it every night, it's not so bad. However, doing a good solid foot bath with rubbng her feet and everything will be very helpful to get her used to you touching her feet. You will need that for when you have to trim her nails.


----------



## Swah (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you very much =) i will deff. try the wet towel idea.


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

if you have a fairly adjustable bucket wheel they can sometimes be angled so everything slides off a little easier too


----------



## Nick120180 (Oct 27, 2014)

While angling a wheel is useful to help clean it mine will not run on it unless the bases completely flay. Fussy bugger!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Wiping with non-scented non-alcohol based baby wipes could also make a follow clean easier


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

if you have time and its warm enough, I also find Hector's feet a lot easier to clean if I just let him stand (he's too grumpy to paddle about) for ten minutes. Then when I take the tooth brush too it it comes off much easier. It depends on whether or not he is in the mood to sit quietly and soak or if he's gonna climb the sides....


----------



## Trin (Sep 21, 2016)

I just got a new hedgehog. She is doing pretty good but I noticed her feet becoming very dirty, like her feet are turning brown. I give her a foot bath once a week. But i just need a good idea to keep them cleaner. I dont want her feet to get infected or anything. 😋


----------

